# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Si mallkojnë (nëmin) shqiptarët?

## DYDRINAS

Si mallkojnë (nëmin) shqiptarët?

E çuditshme, por ne jemi një popull që lëshojmë shumë mallkime (nëmje).

Po ja nisi me një tipike: *Të plaçin sytë*!

----------


## Rina_87

*Ta hongte dreqi kryt*  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Rina_87

*Te rafte reja!* :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nete

tu thafte goja  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Station

- Të hëngërt qimja
- U bëfsh verem
- Plasja të preftë
- Vdeksh në vënd 

Etj. etj...........jemi shumë krijues nga kjo anë. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Rina_87

Te lencin mendte! / te lashin mente!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

Te raft i pike .
Te raft mu ne lule te ballit .
Te zonshin syt lesh 

Te qaft nona.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> - Të hëngërt qimja
> - U bëfsh verem
> - Plasja të preftë
> - Vdeksh në vënd 
> 
> Etj. etj...........jemi shumë krijues nga kjo anë.


Katastrofë! Nuk e di a ka popull tjetë që mallëkon kaq egër?

Tu thafshin krahët!

Mos pafsh dritë me sy!

----------


## Izadora

Te zont gjumi i madh .
Te honger mortja

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shkruani ju lutem dhe në format dialektore ashtu siç i flet populli.

More qen e bir qeni!

Pjellë e flliqt!

----------


## Station

> Katastrofë! Nuk e di a ka popull tjetë që mallëkon kaq egër?
> 
> Tu thafshin krahët!
> 
> Mos pafsh dritë me sy!


Ka edhe nga ato që të shqyejn gazit si psh.
*- U bëfsh m.ut dhe të hëngshin pulat ........*

----------


## Rina_87

Ketu dy te fundi jane sharje dydrinas. lol

Mbi te gjitha kemi edhe prirje kanibalizmi lol

*Ta hongsha zemren*  :pa dhembe:  perkthe

----------


## DYDRINAS

Mos t'zont sabahi!

Mos t'zont akshomi!

----------


## Nete

Mos pafshe diell me sy !

Rina ke degjuar ndonjeher magjupet si nemin?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ketu dy te fundi jane sharje dydrinas. lol
> 
> Mbi te gjitha kemi edhe prirje kanibalizmi lol
> 
> *Ta hongsha zemren*  perkthe


T'plast mushknija!

T'dalshin syt venit!

U bofsh ylym për qylym!

----------


## Rina_87

U te plaçin syte!

Ju dhimbsh gurit e drunit!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Rina_87

Nete e di qysh shajne magjupet... sakati jem ....... .... lol

----------


## DYDRINAS

> U te plaçin syte!
> 
> Ju dhimbsh gurit e drunit!


Të hongt mortja!

----------


## BOKE

Te vrafte zoti me buke ne goje jarebi.

----------


## Station

*- Mos paç ditë të bardhë
- Mos të gëzoftë buza
- Vdeksh me adhap (mundim)
- Tu bëfshin ilaçe ato lekë* (kur dikush pretendon se i ke marë padrejtësisht një shumë të hollash)
*- E pësofsh tek fëmijët e tu* (shumë e egër dhe e rëndë kjo)

----------

